# Night Fire.. Awesome Results.......



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

.......to me at leats

well I posted a status about loving to night fire and a member (ABG) wanted a video.... wasnt going to do it until I thought of this.






thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha! Very cool LGD







Awesome shooting and a nice effect too. This immediately brought back memories of John Rambo...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

good job dude! that was pretty cool. great idea


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

great vid and idea LGD, you were like a little kid when you hit the glow stick that was great!! See what happens when the wife and kids leave!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the enthusiasm. That's what its all about!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing LGD.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice ! i always wondered if it could be lit like that . next up - road flare !







( u know u wnt to try )


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Not to be nosy or anything but is it legal to shoot/own a slingshot in Japan? I plan on moving there once I'm done with college. Shooting slingshots is one of my favorite hobbies and I'm hoping that I can do it in a place I love.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

This was a fun shot, I honestly didnt know what to expect.. I also didnt realize looking directly at the chemlight (aiming) that it would be hard to adjust fire..since I couldnt see how close I was.. I will try to splatter it at another time..

@Gardengrove: LOL EPIC
@JLS: If my wife only knew







.... they better get back soon.. who knows what other slingshot ideas will pop in my head








@Imperial: You know you caused me to check my flare in my car.. but alas it is a stricking type flare, and I have to work a lot more at shooting to hit the flat stricking surface..if it would work anyway.. (stored in head for future use)

@DracoUltima: Honestly I dont know the answer to that question, I live on an Army base so I am technically on US soil..I havent researched that for off base, because honestly I dont ask questions that I dont want to know the answer to







.. I bask in my ignorance, its more fun that way







...[sup]I am sort of kidding







[/sup]

Thank you all for watching and for your comments

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

After making that shot, does that make you Night-Lightgeoduck?

Great shot!! Awesome idea! I'm still jelous of that slingshot.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

GrayWolf said:


> After making that shot, does that make you Night-Lightgeoduck?
> 
> Great shot!! Awesome idea! I'm still jelous of that slingshot.


Ha, clever..

Thanks, and don't be jealous about the slingshot, you have some great ones too.

NLGD


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

That's awesome shooting LGD!! I'm wondering what that person thought on the scooter riding by when he saw the strange light.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a fun thing to do! Thanks for the video. I am surprised the chem light did not rupture. The flare thing would be fun as well, but only in a very fire safe environment.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

That was frigging AWESOME!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks man... I went back out around midnight to make up a recent night shot vid,, and wanted it to be interesting since you really cant see my ugly mug at night for entertainment.

LGD


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That was fun, dude! "The Godfather" just happens to be my favorite from Andy. So much that I inquired about buying it.
I'm glad to see him "bustin' some caps." Great effect. I will be trying this!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> That was fun, dude! "The Godfather" just happens to be my favorite from Andy. So much that I inquired about buying it.
> I'm glad to see him "bustin' some caps." Great effect. I will be trying this!


We worked hard together in getting that developed... well he worked hard.. i just told him how I wanted to attach my tubes







This shooter will never leave my person









Thanks it was fun to do.. and it is exciting to try...

LGD


----------

